
Show HN: Showcase your coding skills. Make recommendations. Get paid - recruitly
http://recruitly.co/
======
andrewstuart
Every time someone reinvents the same concept I post the same message pointing
to the many people who have tried and failed to do this.

Here is the last post I did about this, which itself leads on to previous
posts about startups doing the same thing.

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7908067](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7908067)

and before that:

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7628532](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7628532)

It's an idea bound to be reinvented forever because people keep seeing nothing
that does it and think they have stumbled on a new idea. The reason you can
find a site doing it is because it's not an idea that works.

